# Attaching shed style roof between existing buildings.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures or photos will be needed to get any decent suggestions----Mike---


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Some thing like this might work.

Andy.


----------



## Chutz (Nov 13, 2010)

Will get picture/photo uploaded soon~:thumbsup:

Andy...you have the exact footprint! What we thought we'd do is to make a shed style roof 'under' the soffit area instead of your more esthetically pleasing idea of blending it in with the existing roof lines. We currently are relying on our own skills to finish up this project and although I know how to blend rooflines I'm not so sure this aging body will cooperate. That's why the shed roof seemed the easiest way to go.


----------



## Chutz (Nov 13, 2010)

*Picture*

I hope this picture gives the idea. I took a photo this morning then into Photoshop and did some freehand sketching where the new walls and roof are going. The soffit and fascia height appear to be in the way but we've done careful measuring and it will fit. We're considering meeting the roof up with the fascia at the highest end. (the Front) and boxing in under the fascia to avoid unwanted critters, etc. The roof elevation difference from front to back will be 2-3 inches, just enough for runoff. 

A little unconventional, I admit, but that's how I live life. :wink:

Chutzie


----------

